# SOLO WERKS S1 Coilovers for EOS In stock and Shipping | $499* | at AMI



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*At long last Solo Werks has released the Eos S1 Coilovers!* 

*We are offering these complete coilover kits for:* 
 
*Lower 48 states - $499 shipped within the ** 

Hawaii / Alaska / PR - $559 shipped*http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=7548 
 
*Canada: $575+GST/HST shipped (all duties and taxes are taken care of by AMI)* 

*Click Here to Order* 

We have again had the pleasure of performing the Beta testing and first installation on this kit and have the measurements and data over and above the manufacturers specs  

*Here are the specs / details on the kit:* 

*Features at A Glance* 

Solo Werks S1 Coilover System - MK5 and MK6 - Premium Entry Level Coilover Suspension! 



NEW FORMULA Silver Zinc Plated Housings for superb corrosion resistance 

Silver spring perches - double lock ring design 

Platform Specific Spring Rates and Matched Valving 

Front 35-55mm (1.4-2.2") Lowering Range 

Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range 

Includes shortened Sway Bar End links! 

3 year Limited Warranty 

 

Each Kit contains: 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












2 Front Threaded Coilover Dampers -NEW FORMULA Silver Zinc Plated with dual locking ring perches 

2 Front Springs+2 Helper springs 

2 Rear Dampers 

2 Front Swaybar End Links 

2 Rear Adjustable Perches 

2 Coilover Spanner Wrenches 

 
Please note, you must reuse your factory bump stops/dust boots with this kit. 



Here is the Beta Test car in its testing: 

*Stock height:* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










At the Solo Werks lowest "_recommended lowest setting - 55mm front 70mm rear_":* 
* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










The Hub to Fender measurements for the Solo Werks Recommended max lowering: 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Solo Werks Posted Lowering ranges:* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











*AMI Tested max drop:* 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*AMI Tested max drop measurements:* 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view












Tire size as tested is 225/45/17 

The max lowering shown in the tables above is achieved at the lowest position of the threaded adjustment on both front and rear axles. 

Helper Springs have been retained and should not be removed! See notes below on the Helper Springs. 

These measurements allow for the shock absorbers both front and rear to have the minimum amount of travel required by the engineers to do their job before full bump stop engagement. 

Depending on your wheel and tire combination, you may need spacers to clear the coilover perch/springs. SOLO WERKS recommends at least 5mm clearance in this case. 

At the lowest level with some wheel/tire combinations, you may need to modify one or more of your body panels to allow for sufficient travel of the wheel inside the fenders. Please ensure that you have clearance from all obstacles through the complete travel of the wheels. 

 



NOTES: The Helper springs are there to keep tension on the main spring during full extension of the shock absorber. 

The main spring is not long enough on its own to keep the shock at full extension. 

Removal of the helpers will result in the main spring being able to travel away from its upper and lower spring perches, and will result in damage to your suspension as well as other components. 

DO NOT REMOVE THEM!!!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their questions & orders! 

Our shipping department is busy getting your kits shipped this afternoon for everyone who has ordered as of 3:00PM pacific time today, watch your email for tracking :thumbup: 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who ordered last week!!!! 

All orders that were received before 3 PM pacific time on Friday have been shipped, and your tracking information should be in your inbox (check your junk folder just in case!) :thumbup: 

All Questions have also been responded to that have been received as of Saturday evening. 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone who ordered over the weekend!

All kits are on their way that were ordered before 2:30 PM today :thumbup:

For those who have ordered, do not forget to post your reviews online on Vortex or other forums and email your ship to info & Shirt Size into Solo Werks ([email protected]) along with the link to the thread and they will get a Solo Werks coilover shirt sent out!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Our shipping department is really busy trying to get out all the orders today!*










They get a bit carried away, but they are pretty sure they can get everyone's order that was placed in the last 24 hours out today!

Orders shipping out today will have tracking emailed to them via our automated system + UPS/FedEx :thumbup:

Keep the questions coming! eace:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Another great day!

As always, all orders received before 3:00 PM pacific time are in process and will be shipping today and tracking information will follow - watch your email boxes for the info (and check your Junk folder just in case)

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thursday Bump!

Keep the questions and orders coming!!!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

TGIF!!!!

All orders that were received before 3PM today are on their way via UPS / FedEx :thumbup:

We will be in and out of the office this weekend, so don't hesitate to send us a PM or email!

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Saturday Update. 

All PM's and emails have been responded to and all orders processed in the warehouse.

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks to everyone who Ordered, PM'd or sent in Emails over the weekend :thumbup:*

All orders placed by 3:00PM today are on the shipping doc ready for pickup by UPS for domestic or FedEx for International - tracking numbers to follow in your inbox later tonight 

Let us know if you have any additional questions

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!*

All orders from the last 24 hours are on the shipping dock waiting for UPS/FedEx pickup :beer:

Thanks again for all the questions and orders!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Almost the end of another great week!*

As always, orders placed in the last 24 hours are on the dock and ready for UPS/Fedex to pickup and get on their way to their new owners - with tracking numbers automatically going to your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions, and don't forget to post your reviews on Vortex and send in the link to the review and your info inc shirt size to [email protected] for your free shirt! :thumbup:

Just as a reminder, Solo Werks S1 Coilovers are in stock and shipping for:
*
MK2 + MK3's 2wd *(Golf, Jetta, Passat B3...) 

*MK4 2wd* (Golf, Jetta, Beetle...)

*MK5 + MK6 *(Golf, Rabbit, Jetta, Passat, Eos, CC, R32 ...)

All for $499 shipped within the lower 48! 

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Weekend!

Thanks again to everyone that has ordered and sent in questions on these kits :thumbup:

Our shipping department has all orders that have been received over the last 24 hours on the dock ready for UPS/FedEx pickup.

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Presidents Day for our US Customers & Family Day for many of our Canadian Customers!*

We hope everyone has had a great weekend 

Thanks to everyone who placed their orders over the weekend, our shipping staff is working to get everyone's order on their way today.

As always, your tracking information will be sent to your inbox from our system as well as UPS/FedEx.

Please let us know if you have any questions.

Don't Forget to post pics of your car when you get the kits installed! :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Great Day!*

As usual our staff is busy getting all of the orders out  

Tracking numbers are following shortly after pickup by UPS / FedEx :thumbup:

Keep the questions / PM's / emails coming!

For those of you interested in more Stormtroopers  Check out the artist's page Stormtroopers 365 for a years worth of Stormtrooper goodness

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day!*

All PM's and Emails have been responded to, and all orders processed and shipping as we speak.

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*:thumbup: Thursday Bump!!! - Another Crazy day in the AMI Shipping Department :thumbup:*

For everyone who sent in a question or ordered today, all questions have been answered and our shipping department has all orders that were in before 2:00 PM today are on the dock ready for pickup by UPS/FedEx.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## channing033 (Feb 25, 2012)

thank youhttp://www.******************


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again for a great weekend! *

All PM's and Email questions and quotes have been responded to.

All orders placed from Friday until today before 3:00PM have been shipped and your tracking numbers should be in your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Update*

Another busy day at AMI - All PM's, Emails and Orders have been processed and tracking numbers & answers are in your inbox :beer:

*Don't Forget, we also have MK2 / MK3 and MK4 Solo Werks kits in stock and shipping for your friends and family with other VW's *

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another busy day at AMI!!!!*

For everyone who has put their order in, I have just received the updates for today and all orders received in the last 24 hours have been picked up by UPS and FedEx :beer: and tracking is in your inbox.

Also, all questions in the form of PM's and Emails have been responded to.

Thanks again for such a great response to a great product 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Update - Tracking Emails on their Way!!! *

Thanks to everyone for their orders over the last few days - Your tracking numbers have been emailed and your kits are on their way! (and maybe a few Rebel Hate mail's as well  )

Keep the questions coming, and the reviews! We have been told by Solo Werks that they have finally started receiving emails over the weekend with reviews, so for those of you on the fence keep watching the forums!

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump*

As always, all PM's and emails have been responded to, and all orders from the last 24 hours have been processed and shipped.

Thanks again to everyone who has contacted us about the Solo Werks coilovers!!!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*CALLING ALL SOLO WERKS COILOVER OWNERS - WE NEED MORE REVIEWS!!!!*

*Those of you that have received your kits and installed them, we want to see those review posts!
*









*:thumbup:Solo Werks has a T shirt with your name on it :thumbup: 

Simply post a NEW review thread and send us or Solo Werks the link, as well as your address and shirt size and we will ensure that a new Solo Werks T is on its way to you!

PM or email AMI: [email protected]

Or

Solo Werks: [email protected]

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered in the last 24 hours, your kits are on the way!

Let us know if you have any questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend! Time for a good book!*

Thanks again to everyone who ordered this week, all orders are on the dock ready to go!

For those of you that had orders waiting for mounts, they are back in stock and shipping today as well - thanks for your patience :beer:

All PM's and emails have been responded to - let us know if you have any additional questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Back on the Job...eh...Internet...ahhh.....Vortex!!!*

After a few days away from Vortex for a quick road trip or two, we are back to normal operation in the Sales Department at AMI!

Not to worry though, your orders have been going out daily and your questions are all answered and up to date!

All orders that were received today up until 3:00PM Pacific time are on their way to their new owners, and your tracking information is in your inbox :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions or comments!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Update*

Thanks again to everyone who has picked up a set of the Solo Werks Coilovers, this has been one of the best March's to date for us and we have you to thank for it!

As always, all orders placed in the last 24 hours are now on the Dock and ready for UPS or FedEx pickup, and tracking information will be in your email Inbox shortly. :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:a


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

* 
Back To Work!!!* 

Thanks to everyone who placed their orders over the weekend :thumbup::thumbup: 

All orders are on the dock awaiting UPS or FedEx pickup, and tracking numbers have been forwarded on, so check your inbox! 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Update* 

As always, all orders placed in the last 24 hours are on the dock and ready for UPS and FedEx Pickup! 

Thanks again for all the questions via PM and email. Let us know if there is any more info you need on the Solo Werks or any other brand of coilover! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Day, another Solo Werks Stocking order arrives!!!!* 

We have just received another 4 pallets of Solo Werks coilovers - we were getting a bit low, but they arrived just in time before we ran out! 
* 
Therefore for those of you that had been notified last night that your order may be a day or two delayed, you can scratch that :thumbup: * 

We are happy to say that all orders that have arrived in the last 24 hours are on the dock waiting for UPS/FedEx pickup, and tracking numbers are in your inbox! 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks,  
Glen @ AMI:thumbup:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Racing Towards the Weekend!!!* 

Thanks again for all the orders and questions! :thumbup: 

Tracking numbers for all today's orders have been updated and should be in your inbox  

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Monday Update!*

 Another great weekend, we hope yours was as good as ours at AMI! 

All PM's and emails have been responded to, and all orders placed are already on the UPS / FedEx truck on their way to their new owners!

We really appreciate all the great feedback that we have been getting on the Solo Werks product, we are proud to be part of their dealer network!

Keep the Questions, Reviews, and of course Orders coming!!!! :thumbup:

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*THANK YOU EVERY ONE WHO HAS ORDERED!!!!!*

:thumbup:It has been another crazy day in the Orders and Shipping Department at AMI!!! :thumbup:

All PM's, Emails & Orders have been processed from the last 24 hours, and the Replies and Tracking info are in your email boxes!!!

Thanks again for the great feedback on the Solo Werks kits, and don't forget to post your review thread and send the info to Solo Werks for your free Solo Werks Coilover Shirt! :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day - We are halfway to the Weekend!*

As always our sales staff have been hard at work answering your PM's, Emails and Phone calls - and our Warehouse has all of the orders placed ready for UPS / FedEx pickup today :thumbup:

Thanks!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Update*

Its been another long and very hectic day at AMI! 

All orders, PM's, emails have been responded to - and a few late arriving orders were even able to be squeezed in as UPS was picking up!

Check your inbox's for tracking info!

Look forward to seeing your reviews on the Solo Werks S1's in the coming weeks :thumbup:

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome Back to the Work Week!*

We hope that your weekend was as good as ours! Rest, Relaxation :beer: :beer: ... LOL

As always our Sales and Warehouse Staff have ensured that all orders placed over the weekend have been shipped out today, and tracking numbers sent to the new owners - Check your inbox!

Thanks again, and keep the questions & review posts coming!

For those of you that love the Storm Troopers - Check out Stéfan's Flickr feed for 365 Days of Stormtroopers!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump!!!!*

*Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders - your new Solo Werks kits are on their way to you as we speak :thumbup:*

For those of you who are looking to order, we have 3 easy options for you to get your own Solo Werks kit:

1. Click here to directly to the Solo Werks Section of our Website

2. Send us your email address and we can send you an E-invoice that you can pay via PayPal, Visa, MC, Amex or Discover

3. Give us a call directly at 1-888-362-3117 x 101 and we can process your order over the phone ( Visa, MC, Amex or Discover)

We look forward to hearing from you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesday Update with a Twist*

*Cool Development for those of you who have not picked up your Solo Werks suspension kits yet!

Do you have a PayPal account? *

Have you been getting emails from PayPal about their *Bill Me Later* Service?









If you have, you probably have ignored it  *BUT *you can get up to:


*6 Months No Payment!
[*]6 Months No Interest!*

And you can use this at the AMI Shop to purchase your new Solo Werks Coilovers - or anything else for that matter!

*PM or email us* and we can get your purchase using *Bill Me Later* processed!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Shipping Update!*

*Thanks again to Everyone who has ordered the Solo Werks coilovers from AMI - We really appreciate it!*

All Orders have been processed and are awaiting pickup by UPS / FedEx - Tracking info should already be in your Inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the Weekend!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has emailed, pm'd and called in for our Solo Werks Sale this week! 

With the issues that the Vortex server are having, our access has been hit and miss, as well as our notifications of PM's and thread comments - we hope it is all cleared up by Monday - but if not we will be checking the site out periodically over the weekend, and we will respond to your inquiries/requests by Monday at the latest  

All Orders, PM's and Emails received up until Friday afternoon have been processed / answered [up] 
* 
For those of you that are traveling this long weekend like our Storm Trooper friends, stay safe!  * 

We will be back in on Monday to answer all questions and fulfill all orders placed over the weekend. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Tuesday Bump - Back to Spamming the Internet * 

I could not resist posting this one - too funny. 

As always, your PM's and Emails have all been responded to, and our shipping department has everyone's orders from the last 24 hours on the dock ready for pickup. 

Tracking numbers will follow later this afternoon, so keep an eye on your inbox! 

Thanks again for the great response on the Solo Werks Coilovers :thumbup: 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We wanted to thank everyone again for all the Solo Werks Questions and Orders! We really appreciate all the support.* 

As always all PM's and emails have been responded to, and the orders from the last 24 hours have been processed and are awaiting pickup by UPS or FedEx :thumbup: 

*For all of you NHL fans out there...* 

*Welcome to the first night of the 2012 Stanley Cup Playoffs!!!!* 

Here's to wishing your team does well and goes deep in search of the holy grail, unless their playing one of our teams  

Here at AMI we have an equal amount of Canucks and Ranger fans so for us it's 1994 everyday  Feel free to fuel the internal fist fights between us lol... 

We are counting down the hours/minutes until the *puck *or the *gloves * drop..... whichever comes first! 

*Game on!* 

The AMI Team :beer: 
(Go Canucks  )


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered their Solo Werks kits!*

For everyone else, as per usual at this time of day All PM's, and Emails have been answered and all orders from the last 24 hours are picked up and on their way to their new owners :thumbup:

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Game On!*

*Welcome to the Weekend - Thanks again for a great week of Solo Werks Sales :beer:*

All questions and orders have been answered and processed. If you have an order in with us, you will have tracking info in your inbox - if you have not received your tracking info, please PM or email us and we can send it over :thumbup:

Have a great weekend!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to all of our customers New and Old for such a great weekend!*

We sold out of the Solo Werks MK5/6 kits over the weekend, but not to worry 2 more pallets are on the way and should arrive in our warehouse by Wednesday/Thursday. :thumbup:

Until then it we will be keeping the orders in the sequence they are placed, and the kits will be shipped out first come first serve.

Keep the Reviews coming!!! We just got word that Solo Werks received another batch of the T-shirts for those of you who were waiting for the S/M/L's to restock. 

Thanks again!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Technical Difficulties - Please Stand By!!!* 

We have been having some issues with our internet connection which is affecting our emails/forum posting/PM responses - but we should be back up and running within the next few hours. 

Not to worry though, all your orders are being processed and shipped on time - but there may be a small delay in sending out your tracking info. 

Thanks again for the great response on the Solo Werks Coilover kits! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks again to everyone who has been calling, emailing and PM'ing into us! 

All questions have been responded to, and all shipments are on their way :beer: Watch your inbox for tracking info!

Let us know if you have any additional questions :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Another Day another batch of Solo Werks questions answered and orders shipped!

Thanks again everyone for your great support of a new brand on the market :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Solo Werks has just contacted us to let us know that our requests have been answered....

Which request you ask? Well many of you have been asking if it was possible to get Solo Werks coilovers in Red - And Solo Werks has delivered with a special run of S1's in Red!!!!










*So are you Light side or Dark side (lol)?
*

*There are only 15 kits available to all Solo dealers so let us know if you want Red or Blue in your order!
*
As always, all PM's and Emails orders have been answered / processed with tracking on the way!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Thursday Bump!!! Thanks again for all your support.

All PM's, emails and orders are processed - tracking numbers on the way :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another Busy Week! - TGIF*

Thanks again to everyone that has called, emailed, PM'd and of course ordered.

Our shipping department is complete for the day and all orders have been shipped - check your email for tracking numbers.

We will be out of the office this weekend, but will be checking Vortex periodically to answer any questions or posts that come up.

Happy Victoria Day 2012 - May Long Weekend to all our Canadian Customers, Friends and Family!!!!!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Monday!*

For everyone that had placed their order over the weekend check your inbox's and voicemails - If you did not leave your preference for Blue or Red, we are awaiting your reply :thumbup:

Those who have confirmed, UPS has picked up for the day and all kits have shipped. Tracking numbers will be following shortly.

We are currently out of the Blue's until Thursday/Friday, but we have Red's in stock and shipping.

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*UPDATE!!!*

Many of you were asking how to select either the Red or the Blue Solo Werks Coilover kits.

Our webmaster has just added the drop down to select Blue or Red on the product page to make it easier to purchase the Red or the Blue version of the Solo Werks kit!

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*It seems that the Red Spring's have struck a nerve!*

Quite a few Red kits were ordered overnight, all are currently on the dock ready to be picked up by UPS/FedEx!

All PM's and emails have been responded to, and orders processed!

Let us know if you have any questions, we are more than happy to answer them :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has ordered!*

All orders, PM's, and emails have been processed and are on their way to you!

*Just as an update, as of tomorrow afternoon (Friday May 25th) we will have:*

MK5/6 Blue and Red kits

MK4 2wd Blue Kits

*In stock and shipping for $499 (Continental USA)*

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*TGIF everyone! Welcome to the Weekend :beer:* 

We have received our stock order of the MK4 kits and have already shipped out all back orders! 

All PM's and emails are also taken care of, check your inbox for responses and tracking numbers :thumbup: 

For all of our USA customers, have a great Memorial Day weekend! Stay safe and always make the right choice! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!* 

I just jumped on to clear up the mass of PM's that came in overnight - check your inbox for your responses :beer::beer: 

Let us know if you have any questions, we are checking in periodically over this long weekend. 

Thanks! 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone is having a great & relaxing Memorial Day Weekend in the USA! 
* 

We just caught up with the last 24 hours of PM's and emails. 

Thanks again for the great response! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope that everyone had a relaxing and safe long weekend in the USA!* 

Just a quick update today, all orders from the weekend have been shipped out and are on their way to their new owners - tracking numbers will be in your inbox's shortly. 

Let us know if you have any questions :thumbup: 

*Thanks!* 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Update!!!! - 1 Day until Wuste Vegas!!!!* 

All orders placed in the last 24 hours are already on their way to you. We are having some internet issues at the warehouse, so tracking numbers will be a bit delayed today, but not to worry they will be in your hands shortly. 

All Questions via PM and Email have been answered, let us know if there is anything else we can do for you! 

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Late night prepping for Wuste Vegas!!! - The van is packed and ready to go! :beer:* 

Thanks to everyone who ordered or sent in your questions today - and also for your patience if we have not responded yet. It has been a long day getting everything ready to head off to Wuste Vegas. 

For those of you heading to Vegas Friday, we will be rolling down with the CenCalVW and the rest of the Central Valley Euro enthusiasts early in the AM to meet up with the So Cal caravan in Barstow. Look forward to meeting many of you there and at the show! 

We will be doing our best to return messages and emails during the trip tomorrow, as well as posting up pics as we go! 

All of today's orders are on their way to their new owners, tracking numbers should already be in your inbox. Send us a PM if you have not received yours yet. 

Any and all orders will be fulfilled by Monday at the latest :thumbup: 

Thanks again, 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders, sent in their PM's and email questions!*

All orders have been processed and shipped, and tracking numbers should be in your inbox's already! We had an issue late last week that the order confirmations and ship confirmations were not going out, but this should be fixed now! Let us know if you have not received your info yet and we can resend.

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Hump Day!!!*

Another Day working hard to get your questions answered and your orders shipped!

Let us know if you have any questions or comments.

*Don't forget to post your New Solo Werks Thread to get your own Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt!
*

Its easy to do, simply:


Post your review on Vortex in a *NEW thread*
Send an email to [email protected] with the following info:



Ship To Address
Shirt Size


And Solo Werks will send you your new Solo Coilover T!

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI:beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*
Thanks for all the PM's and orders this weekend!*

We will be working hard to get all orders shipped out Monday - check your inbox for tracking!

Thanks again, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*For everyone who has sent in PMs, Emails and of course Orders!!!* 

We are shipping out kits daily, so check your email for confirmation and tracking info 

Keep the requests coming! 

Thanks again for this communities great support :thumbup: :beer: 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Friday Bump - Welcome to the Weekend!* 

Thanks again to everyone for their questions and orders! 

We had a few hiccups this week, but they are all straightened out now and any missing orders will be shipped out on Monday. 

Thanks for everyones patience, and look for tracking numbers shortly  

Thanks, and have a great weekend :beer: 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*No need to look any farther, we have the Coilovers you are looking for!!!!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered! 

All PM's, emails and orders have been processed and are shipping as we speak. 

Let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Wednesday Update* 

All orders, PM's and emails have been answered and all orders processed and shipped :thumbup: 

Thanks again to everyone who has contacted us, let us know if you have any questions! 

Thanks, 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Thursday Bump!*

Another great day of Solo Werks questions and shipping!

All open orders are filled and on their way out to their new homes :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions and if your a new owner, don't forget to post up your review and get a Solo Werks Coilover T-shirt!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone had a great weekend!*

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian Customers (who should still be on the beach somewhere for the Long Weekend)! :beer:

To our East Coast Customers, we hope you found a way to stay cool and out of harms way :thumbup:

All orders from the weekend have been shipped out and are on their way to their new owners. Just a heads up, UPS is closed across the USA on Wednesday for the 4th of July, so shipping this week will take an additional day.

We will be in the office on and off on Wednesday - no rest for the wicked 

Thanks again to everyone who has ordered or sent in questions.

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy post 4th of July to those of you here in the states and happy Thursday to those of you who aren't!  Hopefully everyone celebrated safely last night and still has all their hair and or fingers... sorry i get a little crazy with the sparklers sometimes... 

Coming to you directly from the ipad today as once again we're having server issues but we're being told that we're close to be up and running again, I'm thinking its time for change personally... but until further notice the site is down. :banghead: That being said all orders prior to the 4th have been processed and shipped, keep a eye out for your updates.

Until next time!


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*The week is Flying By!*

*Thanks again to everyone for their questions (PM's and emails)! *

We have completed all of our replies for the day, and all orders placed until 3:00PM today have been processed and are on the UPS/FedEx truck's and on their way to the new owners.

Let us know if you have any additional questions, we look forward to hearing from you :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Quick update for today - All PM's and Emails have been responded to and all orders shipped.*

MK4 kits and MK5/6 kits in Blue are currently in stock - there are more MK5/6 Kits in Red on the way from Solo Werks as we speak. They should be in our hands by Friday.

Thanks!
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Update - The Latest customer Installation Thread is Up!*

For everyone out there contemplating the Solo Werks, check out the latest review done by RcNdi on the installation on his MK5.

It is located Here - Thread: Solo Werks S1 CoilOver review

All PM's, Emails and orders have been answered & processed - tracking info is on its way for all orders placed before 3pm today.

Thanks again!
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We hope everyone had a great weekend & safe travels*

Another busy day in the AMI warehouse, all orders have been shipped and tracking numbers should be in inbox's shortly. :thumbup:

Let us know if you have any questions!

Thanks
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Its a MK4 kinda day * 

- Here is a quick snapshot of *half *of today's Solo Werks kits going out of our California warehouse today :beer: 
(thanks to Joe for the pic!) 

To get your set of Solo Werks Coilovers, give us a call, PM, email or log on to our website (Click Here) and place your order! 

We look forward to hearing from you! 

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*BACK IN STOCK - Solo Werks S1 Coilover System - MK2 / MK3 / Corrado*

*Solo Werks has just informed us that the MK2/MK3 coil over kits will be back in stock on Monday!!!! 
* 
We anticipate they will be in our hands and shipping by Tuesday/Wednesday next week. 

Get your orders in now and we will be shipping out as soon as they hit our dock! 

$499 SHIPPED (lower 48 states)!!! 

Click here to place your order: *Solo Werks Coilovers for MK2 / MK3 / Corrado $499* 

Let us know if you have any questions, or would like to place your order on the phone! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Happy Friday!!! - Who is ready for a some fun???* 

All orders that were in today before 3:00PM pacific time have been processed and shipped out to their new owners - tracking numbers should be in your inbox already! 

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*CONFIRMED MK 2/3 kits - Arriving Tuesday AM, shipping Tuesday PM!!!!!* 

Get your orders in ASAP - These are going to go *FAST*!!!! 

As always at this time of day, All PM's, Emails and orders have been processed. 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

*Glen @ AMI* :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Do you use Facebook? 

Have you liked Solo Werks yet? 

If you have not, Click here to go to Solo Werks Facebook Page 

and get the latest updates on products, Customer Reviews and Photos of Solo Werks Equipped vehicles! 

If you post up pics of your Solo Equipped vehicle, make sure to mention that you got yours from AMI :laugh: 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:*


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*We love this pic. Period.* 

The _*first 10 people *_ to post up an actual pic just like the one above of them rolling in their VW or Audi wearing a Storm trooper helmet, or any other Star Wars character mask (no photoshops allowed  ) will get a Solo Werks T-shirt with their order! 

Thanks!!!! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Mid Week Bump!* 

Thanks again to everyone who has picked up a set of the Solo Werks Coilovers from us at AMI! 

All orders have been filled and all PM's have been responded to. 

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Bump!!!* 

All orders, PM's and emails have been processed & tracking is on the way! 

Thanks everyone! 

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome back to the week everyone, it looks like its going to be a Hot one *

We hope you all had a great weekend, and thank you again for all you PM's, Emails and Orders :thumbup:

All orders have been processed, and all in stock kits are on the dock waiting for UPS/FedEx pickup, tracking numbers should already be in your inbox.

Let us know if you have any questions, we look forward to hearing from you :beer:

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*The Red's are Back!!!!*

Back by Popular Demand, Solo Werks has just released another limited number of MK5/MK6 Red Solo Werks Coilovers!

They are available now by selecting the Spring / Kit Color Option on our website when you are purchasing your coilovers :beer:










All orders received by 3:00pm today have been shipped out and are on their way to their new homes!

Let us know if you have any questions :wave:

Thanks,
Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

For everyone who has picked up a set of Solo Werks Coilovers...

*Welcome to the Family!*

Thanks again to everyone who has placed their orders! All orders from the weekend and Monday have been shipped out and are on their way. Tracking numbers are in your inbox!

Let us know if you have any questions!

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Stay Cool my Friends - Welcome to another Weekend!*

Thanks again for another great week!

For those of you with outstanding orders, check your email for tracking numbers :thumbup:

Let us know if there is anything we can do for you!

Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

Sunday Bump 

I hope you are all having a great weekend :thumbup:

Glen @ AMI


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Another great day at AMI :thumbup:
*
All orders, PM's and emails have been processed and tracking numbers sent out.

Let us know if you have any questions on this or any other product we offer.

We look forward to hearing from you!

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Welcome to the LONG WEEKEND!!!! - Have fun, and stay out of trouble!* 

Thanks again to everyone who sent in PM's, Emails and Orders :thumbup: 

For those of you with open orders, we have caught up on shipping of all orders until 3:00 pm pacific time today. 

Those of you that are making the journey out to Waterwerks on the Bay, we will be there checking out the action on Sunday so we hope to see you there! 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------



## eurocollective (Sep 2, 2010)

*Remember, as a customer of AMI - We have your back!* 

Hello Everyone, we hope that the long weekend was good for everyone and you were able to get some well deserved rest and relaxation! 

Our staff have been busy with shipping and in house installs all week, so there are quite a few new Solo Werks cars on the streets! 

We have been told that there will be a special announcement from Solo Werks sometime next week, so stay tuned for that! 

Thanks again for the great response to the Solo Werks product line. 

Let us know if you have any questions. 

Thanks, 
Glen @ AMI :beer:


----------

